# Surfside shark attack



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

I saw this morning where a young man was attacked by a shark, he was not seriously injured. Anyone on here ever had any run ins while fishing?


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

That's terrible! I actually warn people who want to swim in the water right now. We have obvious, huge schools of baitfish swimming the shore, and that isn't a place you want to be swimming. Keep a look out for those tourists! We don't want anyone to fall victim to the Gulf's sharks!


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

me and my bro-in-law caught 7 sharks from Orange Beach this weekend. We did see a 4 footer swim within 10 feet of the sand and swim down the beach line all around people.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

huntinpanic said:


> I saw this morning where a young man was attacked by a shark, he was not seriously injured. Anyone on here ever had any run ins while fishing?


Can't find the article anywhere...where did you see it?


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Fox news reports a 15 yr old fought off a shark in waist deep water,that bit his leg he pulled the shark off suffering wounds to hand, was swimming with church group off the coast near Houston, tx


----------



## huntinpanic (Oct 28, 2012)

Salt4Lifer said:


> Can't find the article anywhere...where did you see it?


I saw it on yahoo this morning while checking some email. It was in TX not in Florida tho


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

texas = dirty water. a shark isn't going to mess with you in clear water. must have heard the thrashing and thought it was a fish. one bite and he knew it wasn't a fish and let him go. no human being is going to fight off a shark in full attack mode. if it wants your leg its going to get it regardless.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Snorkeled the artificial reef east of Portofino about 8:30 a.m this morning ---- vis was about 20' to 30' - coming back in between the sandbars saw a shark as big as me (I'm 6'2) swim across right in front of me close to the bottom --- looked fat & kind of blunt nosed so I'm guessing a bull? Almost crapped in my wetsuit.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Andy, I've had one circle me when I was swimming back from that reef last year. I had just watched shark week the night before. They say if you don't splash around or do anything erratic they won't mess with you. Well, I made it back to shore pretty quick after I saw his fin circle around me.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I've seen more in close than I ever have :yes:. One spooked me the other day in waist deep water, he came very close to investigate me :shifty:. I saw 5 that day.:whistling:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I stepped on a catfish once and got barbed in the foot. Can I call that a "Catfish ATTACK?"


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

jbs_bama said:


> Andy, I've had one circle me when I was swimming back from that reef last year. I had just watched shark week the night before. They say if you don't splash around or do anything erratic they won't mess with you. Well, I made it back to shore pretty quick after I saw his fin circle around me.


I was wishing I had been diving instead of snorkeling ....harder to look all around & behind to see if you're being circled or followed when when snorkeling.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

They r everywhere right now on P-bch. Bait every where, Mainly black tips & spinners. Nothing big I've seen. Sharks aren't allowed on P bch during tourist season according to SRIA.:thumbdown:


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

KingCrab said:


> ... Sharks aren't allowed on P bch during tourist season according to SRIA.:thumbdown:


They are allowed at chickenbone from what I understand.


----------



## bahnburner (Mar 1, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> They r everywhere right now on P-bch. Bait every where, Mainly black tips & spinners. Nothing big I've seen. Sharks aren't allowed on P bch during tourist season according to SRIA.:thumbdown:


There was a ~10ft hammerhead hanging out just off the end of the Pensacola Beach Pier Tuesday. It was chasing everything I hooked up on.


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

I live on the Texas coast. Surfside is a little south of me. Yes out water is never blue. When it clears its a dark green. The sharks here can be aggressive. Tons of black tips and large bull sharks. We surf fish for trout a bunch. I've had sharks grab my stringer several time. I've had sharks run into me. We normally have to keep our fish in floating basket to keep them away from the sharks.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've had some pretty damn good sized sharks up by my kayak before. They remind me of dogs kinda, curious and if you've got something they want to eat, good luck getting rid of them. Never had an attack per se but I have had some blacktips and spinners steal my spanish mackerel right at boat side while I'm trying to get them in, I'm always looking close when I reach for a fish boatside now


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I took my boys and fiancé out to NAS last weekend and counted a total of ten sharks. The biggest one about 6 foot. They were swimming so close that I could spit in the water and hit them


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

fishninmysoul said:


> I took my boys and fiancé out to NAS last weekend and counted a total of ten sharks. The biggest one about 6 foot. They were swimming so close that I could spit in the water and hit them


Where on base were you I fish there also


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

AndyS said:


> Snorkeled the artificial reef east of Portofino about 8:30 a.m this morning ---- vis was about 20' to 30' - coming back in between the sandbars saw a shark as big as me (I'm 6'2) swim across right in front of me close to the bottom --- looked fat & kind of blunt nosed so I'm guessing a bull? Almost crapped in my wetsuit.


Crazy you and Bama both describe dealing with the same size shark that I had ram me surfing in that exact area like 3 years ago...it was crystal clear water too, solid 6th+ fish with a big round head...I was on my 10'6 long board and it had no problem giving me a firm bump hello!  It would be hard to say its the same shark, even tho bull sharks are territorial, but damn what a crazy coincidence


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I have seen about a dozen or so this year. The smallest being a 3ft spinner or black tip crusing the beach and the largest was an 8ft Hammerhead...it was a beast!


----------

